# Fehlersichere SPS verwenden?!



## TimoK (12 Mai 2009)

*Redundante SPS verwenden?!*

Hallo Zusammen,
folgendes Szenario:
Im Gebäudebereich verwenden wir zur Gebäudetechnikautomatisierung ( Tor- und Schrankensteuerungen, teilw. Lichtsteuerung, Touch etc) eine S7-412 mit einigen Profibusanschaltungen. Nun soll das Ganze bedingt durch einen Neubau erweitert werden ( Kopplung an EIB, weitere Funktionen).
Die Frage ist nur, ob es bei der Variante mit einer CPU bleibt, da hier durch einen Ausfall alles lahmgelegt ist. Macht es eurer Meinung nach Sinn, eine fehlersichere CPU zu verwenden? Ich tendiere eher zu einer 2. CPU im Neubau, mit einer Kopplung an die restliche Peripherie. So kann im Ausfall immer noch ein Teil betrieben werden.

Wie steht ihr dazu? 

Gruss Timo


----------



## JensCS (12 Mai 2009)

Um sich nur gegen ausfälle zu sichern ist eine Fehlersichere CPU sicherlich nicht das richtige. da würde ich, enns wirklich sein muss einen redundanten aufbau wählen. die Kosten hierbei sind aber natürlich immens. Ich würde vielleicht nur die Spannungsversorgung der CPU redundant ausführen. Das dürfte meiner meinung nach reichen.Oder hast du wirklich sicherheitsrelevante funktionen an der steuerung?


----------



## MSB (12 Mai 2009)

Jetzt mal rein Begriffsdefiniert:
Eine Fehlersichere CPU erhöht die Ausfallsicherheit nicht wirklich.

Wenn dann brauchst du eine Hochverfügbare CPU also einen redundanten Verbund zweier CPU's.

Da der Verbund dieser 2 CPU's durch ein Glasfaserkabel verbunden sein muss,
kannst die 2.te CPU auch in ein weiteres Gebäude setzen, falls die Entfernung nicht zu groß ist.

Profibus, Ethernet etc. ist über OLM's bzw. Medienkonverter ja sowieso kein Problem.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## TimoK (12 Mai 2009)

Sorry,
ich meinte den redundanten Aufbau, ( Hochverfügbar, nicht fehlersicher...)

Die bisherige CPU hängt bereits an einer 3fach redundanten USV, die 24V Versorgung könnte man noch erweitern...


----------



## Yoshi79 (12 Mai 2009)

Moin!  Wie wäre es mit einer "cold-Standby" -Lösung:  Neben das CPU-Rack wird ein weiteres gehängt, welches identisch bestückt ist und auf dem auch schon das aktuelle S7-Programm abgelegt ist. Das Cpu-Rack beinhaltet dann die CPU, die CPs und FM-Baugruppen. E/A-Baugruppen sind dezentral bzw. in zentralen Anschaltungen verbaut.  Im Falle eines CPU-Crashs werden dann die Profibus und Ethernet-Strippen auf das andere Rack geschaltet und das Rack eingeschaltet.


----------



## Kieler (13 Mai 2009)

Also ich würde einfach in den Neubau eine neue CPU einbauen und gut ist. Hierfür wählst Du eine möglichst ähnliche Hardware wie im Altbau. So kannst Du Dir für den Ernstfall wenigstens die gleichen Ersatzteile hinlegen. Das ganze hängt natürlich davon ab, wie lange etwas ausfallen darf.

Oft ist aber auch Einfachheit ein Wert für sich.


----------



## TimoK (13 Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

Ich denke, es wird auf eine zweite (baugleiche) Standard-CPU hinauslaufen... Alles andere sind zwar schöne Lösungen, stehen aber nicht gerade in einem gesunden Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis. Wenn man so eine Lösung durchziehen möchte, müsste man ja schließlich auch die dezentrale Peripherie doppelt auslegen!

Gruß
Timo


----------

